#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تلویزیون های ( Cathode Ray Tube ( CRT >  > بخش تعمیرات تلویزیون های صنام | SANAM >  > آموزشی: رفع عیب اوست وست وگلدانی شدن تصویر تلویزیون صنام اسلیم مدل:ST-21S210

## Nik andish

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*1343.mtz*,*172*,*1f1357*,*2028*,*8095*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abiroshan*,*abjamali*,*actioncut*,*afshin2055*,*ag sangar*,*alboyeh*,*ali reza1230*,*ali.ahmad*,*ali100351*,*aliab1381*,*alidadras30*,*alifar22*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alikarami126*,*alirezasat2005*,*ali_1351*,*amer007*,*amir hosain*,*amiralaee*,*amookhteh*,*aramis*,*ari,an*,*arya0098*,*aryamon*,*ARZANI*,*asghar2629*,*Asghar6037*,*asman59173*,*ava8925*,*avazeghoo*,*ayazarvishi*,*ayeh*,*a_kh1415*,*babak51*,*BagheriGH*,*behnamjokar*,*Behrooz40*,*birjand*,*bsaeed*,*com-service*,*davarzani*,*davood4000*,*Davudzamani*,*e-1354*,*elnino909*,*EMPIRE71*,*enigma*,*eramlain*,*erv114*,*esmaeel1397*,*fars*,*firouzjalil*,*ghaem1395*,*ghalamrokhal*,*gm.motor8*,*gorban6785*,*govasolkan*,*hadi sout*,*hamed-pc*,*hamedfarid*,*hamid javady*,*hanahmmd*,*hasa2005*,*hasan 2623*,*hashemzaie00*,*hidvb*,*hojat88*,*hojatka*,*hoseynloo*,*hossin_assadi*,*ilia63*,*itakkati*,*jalal.edison*,*josef56*,*Kamal2013*,*karim1364920*,*kashmiriyan*,*kasra electronic*,*kazemheyrani*,*khasraei*,*kkaka*,*m.haydari*,*m4rd*,*mahamco*,*mahanmani66*,*majid0307*,*Majid2019*,*majidhossein*,*makhtum*,*malek*,*manoochehr1*,*mansour-e*,*mazdas*,*mehdidk*,*mehran*,*mehranpak*,*meigoon*,*mhe1342*,*milad1070*,*modern.co*,*moghaleb1*,*Moh3en78*,*mohamad0428*,*Mohamadrz6*,*mohammad226*,*mohandes.*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba523*,*moossa*,*moradisani*,*morteza khod*,*mostafa18872*,*Mr320*,*mreza_a1212*,*msepahi*,*mzh*,*m_amin_m*,*nabi-j*,*nccnejati*,*nema52*,*next 21*,*nitron*,*orma*,*oveis88*,*panasonic911*,*pang*,*pardari*,*Parham1395*,*parhambest*,*pars22*,*pasargad.sys*,*pashatech*,*pouyesh142*,*pps*,*pqow*,*qaqqqwsx*,*randomboot*,*Rashid1342*,*Reza LG*,*reza.as*,*reza.k*,*reza1395*,*reza3055*,*rezasiadate*,*rezasisi*,*reza_hori*,*Reznov*,*rodbast90*,*rohy*,*rondo*,*rsrooh*,*saeedt99*,*sajadsh444*,*sala*,*salman.mg*,*sam6595974*,*samad-ch*,*saman3600*,*sardarshams*,*sepehr7980*,*Seriea*,*sh1800*,*sharifi07*,*sina28*,*Sinasajad*,*smakamy*,*solaymani*,*soraty*,*soroushsoren*,*str*,*T60*,*TAMIN*,*technich2010*,*TECNIC 63*,*ufarad*,*V.GHAEDY*,*xl150*,*اسکندر حسینی*,*اشرفی*,*افشین سالاری*,*الجي*,*باباخاني*,*بدلی پور*,*بهار من*,*بهرنگ*,*جمی افی*,*حدادی*,*حسین کشیری*,*حسین98*,*دیدر*,*ساجدیان*,*سروشjvc*,*سفیر امید*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سیداحمد*,*شهبازی*,*شهلائی*,*عباسی رضا*,*علی مرادیان*,*علیرضا گواهی*,*عیسی هاشمی*,*فلاحتی*,*فولاد قانعی*,*م نبی زاده*,*مجید97*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمد16*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مظاهر*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*میرچولی*,*هانی 58*,*واحد مولودی*,*پاناسونیک*,*پناهی*,*کامران20*,*کاوندیش*,*یاسین نجفی گ*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## الجي

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*actioncut*,*amer007*,*hadidmostafa*,*hamed-pc*,*mohamad0428*,*Nik andish*,*pars22*,*soraty*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهدی دادخواه*

----------


## Nik andish

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*davood4000*,*hamed-pc*,*hojatka*,*Kamal2013*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*soraty*,*افشین سالاری*,*بدلی پور*,*بهار من*

----------


## mohamad0428

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hamed-pc*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*soraty*,*افشین سالاری*,*بدلی پور*,*بهار من*

----------

